# test



## Geno (Aug 17, 2004)

test


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=51740>


works geno.. nice Ford... welcome to the forum..
sj


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello Geno,

Nice 8n. Good picture quality also.

Welcome to The Tractor Forum


:cpu:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree that is nice so clean it looks new:thumbsup: Welcome Geno :friends:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Geno! :friends: :cheers: Sweet, clean looking tractor you have there!


----------



## Geno (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow you guy's get around and act fast!
Thanks for the help posting and thanks for your 
kind words about the new work-toy.
Now what about the trailer I built? J/K
But I did build it just a few weeks before gettin the tractor,
looks like it needs some solid gray wheels to match.
Geno


----------



## Geno (Aug 17, 2004)

BTW, how do I post a pick rather than an att?
Also, I just found this place and plan on checking in 
a few times daily.
Geno


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Geno you can post your pic on a site like photobucket and then copy the link and post it here. Or you can post it as a attachment and then go back to your post and open the attachment and right chick go down to properties and copy the address. close the picture and click on edit and type this < img src= http://> command and click save changes.No space between < and img

Also thats a nice trailer to:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Geno, welcome aboard --- Nice 8N and trailer. Tell us more about both and how much work you have put into each etc...

Welcome!!!
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome Geno...Hey! Nice trailer:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Is that trailer for use with the tractor, or does it see the road also? Looks nice. using tube insted of angle realy fits with the vintage look of the Ford. Oh and ditto on the solid, and gray wheels.


----------



## Geno (Aug 17, 2004)

Soon as I figure out what doin with posting pic's
I'll tell ya all about the tractor, trailer and a bit about myself.
So stay tuned
Thanks
Geno


----------

